# Just a strange feeling...



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel like I'm getting better, but then there feels like there is something keeping me from being completely better. Like I don't worry about reality or weird things like that anymore, my surroundings feel very normal. But there is definitely something else there.

I can't even really describe the feeling as it is just a 'feeling' and not really a thought. It's like, everyday I get up trudge through the day, then go to sleep, wake up again, repeat. The days are starting to kind of blur together and don't really feel like they have any meaning.

It feels very pointless, and like I'm not connected to my life enough. I feel almost like I need to be snapped back into place, but I can't.

It bothers me a lot. But I'm thinking that maybe it is a symptom of depression? I'm not really sure.

Anyone have any advice/ideas?

I've been looking online at other people's experiences, and I can't seem to find anything that reminds me of my 'symptoms', so it makes me feel like maybe something else is wrong with me.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

These sort of disorders (DP, anxiety, OCD, and the lot) have tons of feelings that just can't be put into words. I remember feeling the same way when I was getting better - that something was wrong with me, but that I just couldn't put my finger on it. Your idea that it is a feeling and can't really put into thoughts captures it well.

Try to just keep living your life. The feeling that every day is just a routine and then you repeat it all over again is certainly common. It sounds like you are getting close to being completely better.


----------



## jessiebee (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I know what you mean. I'm having one of those days. I feel pretty with it today, pretty dp free, but I've spent the whole day just lying on my bed staring into space. I cancelled all my plans to see people because I just want to be by myself. I'm worrying about lots of things but not obsessively to the point of making me have an anxiety attack. And I can't stop sleeping?!! Really deep sleeping!
I can look around my room and know that what I'm seeing is real and that the people around me are real, but that doesn't make me want to interact with anyone. I still don't feel like caring and really doing anything.
I kind of hate this feeling more though. Its because what I'm feeling now is real that I feel this shit. I think I'd rather feel numb. I know that tomorrow will probably be better though.
Don't give up though. Deal with each of your problems in turn. Now that it sounds like your dp is going, focus on sorting out your depression, if thats what it is. I'm sure its all part of the process of getting back to normal.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

> I can look around my room and know that what I'm seeing is real and that the people around me are real, but that doesn't make me want to interact with anyone. I still don't feel like caring and really doing anything.


Yeah, I definitely understand this feeling. Like your alive and things are going on around you, but you can't seem to completely engage in anything really.


----------

